# feathers Vs blazer vanes



## wagner24314 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm shooting a PSE bowmadness xl with a fall away rest at 60lbs. My arrows are gold tip xt hunter 5575 at 29.5 " with a 125gr point.
i just made up 12 arrow with blazer vanes and my other 12 have 5 inch shield cut feathers. test the two at the range tonight and got a strange result.
20 yards both hit the same spot. 30 yards they in the same spot, 40 there in the same spot but feathers are a bit tighter group, 50yards about the same as 40. Now 60 yards feathers were all in a 4inch group and the blazers were in a 12 inch group but all were over the center blazers were 2 inches higher on the average.

I don't get why the grouping opens up on the blazers.


----------

